# Collard greens



## Isa (Oct 10, 2008)

Wooohooo I found a vegetables store that sells collard .
The thing is, sorry if my question sounds stupid but, a collard is a big leaf, when it says that tortoises eat collard greens, is it the collard itself or some kind of greens attached to it?


----------



## Itort (Oct 10, 2008)

It would be the leaf itself. If a bunch seems alot you can also eat it.


----------



## Isa (Oct 10, 2008)

Itort said:


> It would be the leaf itself. If a bunch seems alot you can also eat it.



Thanks Larry


----------



## hahayournotfunny (Oct 30, 2008)

DONT GET THE COLLARD ITS NOT TO GOOD FOR THEM


----------



## Isa (Oct 30, 2008)

hahayournotfunny said:


> DONT GET THE COLLARD ITS NOT TO GOOD FOR THEM



Thanks for your advice but I always hears collard greens were good for tortoises. Why is it not good??


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 30, 2008)

This is what the World Chelonian Trust has to say about the veggies in the Collard family:

Goitrogenic Compounds:

Goitrogenic compounds inhibit the uptake of iodine by the body, and poisoning is indicated by an increase in the size of the thyroid gland, which is clinically recognized as a goiter. There has also been some indication that members of the *Brassica family, which includes cabbage,collards, kale and broccoli *can cause goiter if fed in excess amounts, but the feeding of a varied diet that is not heavily based on these plants should offset this tendency. If in doubt about this a small amount of dried or powdered kelp can be added to offset this by increasing the amount of iodine in the diet. Many keepers make use of Brassica with no ill effect.

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Oct 30, 2008)

emysemys said:


> This is what the World Chelonian Trust has to say about the veggies in the Collard family:
> 
> Goitrogenic Compounds:
> 
> ...



Thanks Yvonne
I will stop giving Collard greens to Hermy.


----------



## siwash (Nov 1, 2008)

hahayournotfunny said:


> DONT GET THE COLLARD ITS NOT TO GOOD FOR THEM



This is what frustrates me about reading info on these forums. COLLARD GREENS is an item on that is recommended by many people. Not gonna mention names, but I received a list from what I consider to be a 'reputable source' here that had collard greens on it

After what happened to my first tort, I'm not that keen on giving him variety so I stick to what i know is safe... most often mixed spring greens then the odd serving of endive, escarole, dandelion, some rabe and the odd fruit. 


I've read that geraniums are good - but who knows now!!!! I have some in my garden that are clinging to life after our recent heavy frosts and below freezing night-time temps.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 1, 2008)

ANY food item if feed in excess can cause troubles and not be good for your torts. Collards are a good food item, IF a part of a balanced diet. Variety is the key, not just focusing the diet on a couple of food items. 

Think about the tort in the wild. He moves around and comes across different plants in his path. Being the wise tort he is, he takes advantage of whatever food source he finds. Today maybe he stumbles into a dandelion patch, so that makes up most of his meal. Tomorrow maybe it's just clovers he finds. Maybe then for an entire week he finds only plantain. Does he say to himself, "Nah, not going to eat this plantain because I had some yesterday and that's my monthly quota." No, he eats it until in his walks he comes across the next item that is in his path and ready to be eaten.

We as the caretakers have to replace the variety he would have naturally found along his walks. If you focus on only one (or even a couple) of food items and ignore all the other ones available, your doing your animal a disservice. He is missing different tastes, nutritional makeup, different textures, ect.., that a variety of foods offer.


----------



## siwash (Nov 1, 2008)

Good points... i just don't want to serve him something that's potentially toxic


----------



## Isa (Nov 1, 2008)

Jacqui said:


> ANY food item if feed in excess can cause troubles and not be good for your torts. Collards are a good food item, IF a part of a balanced diet. Variety is the key, not just focusing the diet on a couple of food items.
> 
> Think about the tort in the wild. He moves around and comes across different plants in his path. Being the wise tort he is, he takes advantage of whatever food source he finds. Today maybe he stumbles into a dandelion patch, so that makes up most of his meal. Tomorrow maybe it's just clovers he finds. Maybe then for an entire week he finds only plantain. Does he say to himself, "Nah, not going to eat this plantain because I had some yesterday and that's my monthly quota." No, he eats it until in his walks he comes across the next item that is in his path and ready to be eaten.
> 
> We as the caretakers have to replace the variety he would have naturally found along his walks. If you focus on only one (or even a couple) of food items and ignore all the other ones available, your doing your animal a disservice. He is missing different tastes, nutritional makeup, different textures, ect.., that a variety of foods offer.



Thanks Jacqui


----------



## janiedough (Nov 3, 2008)

yeah its turnip greens that are good for them correct??? not collard or mustard.


----------

